# referred to ENT for consult after biopsy. What should I know??



## cardfan7920 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have experienced typical thyroid issue symptoms for the last couple years and have been having some thyroid nodules followed via ultrasound. My labs have always been "normal". On my last ultrasound, the radiologist recommended an FNA biopsy on a nodule that was 1.4x1.0x.8 cm. My endo called me and told me this week that the results contained "borderline findings" or "atypical cells" and referred me to an ENT. I am not sure what to expect from this appointment so any advice I could get would be greatly appreciated! Below are a list of my labs as well if they offer any insight!

Name
Standard Range

7/30/14

Free T3
4.26 - 8.10 pmol/L

4.96

Name
Standard Range

6/25/13

7/30/14

4/22/15

Free T4
0.93 - 1.70 ng/dL

1.26

1.12

1.07

andard Range

6/25/13

7/30/14

9/25/14

4/22/15

TSH
0.27 - 4.20 u[iU]/mL

1.79

0.499

3.130

1.99


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you free t3 is quite low, so I imagine you're not feeling well.

I would guess your ENT will discuss your options re: surgery (partial vs total thyroidectomy) or possibly options for additional testing (RAIU or another biopsy).

Aside from the size, does the ultrasound note any other characteristics, like calcifications, hypoechoic characteristics, increased vascular activity, etc?


----------



## cardfan7920 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your comments! The findings of the ultrasound are below:

FINDINGS: The right lobe measures 4.7 x 1.8 x 1.7 cm paired the left lobe measures 4.7 x 1.4 x 1.6 cm. Within the left mid thyroid lobe there is a stable hypoechoic nodule which measures 7 mm in diameter. There are 2 upper pole nodules which measure 6 mm

in diameter. Within the right upper thyroid lobe there is a hypoechoic nodule which measures 6 to 7 mm in diameter which is stable.
Within the anterior right mid to lower pole there is a 1.4 x 1.0 x 0.8 cm nodule.

This is all greek to me but it may provide some additional insight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hypoechoic means the tissue in the nodule is not "reflecting" the u/s waves at the same rate as the surrounding thyroid tissue. This usually indicates some kind of damage, be it from an autoimmune process or from thyroid cancer. Because your results are borderline, they will likely recommend some kind of surgical procedure. You could also ask abou genetic testing of your biopsy specimens.


----------

